

Blackberry's business: Sustainable Innovation - gongfudoi
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/apr2008/id2008044_416784.htm

======
pg
Blackberry's business: about to be crushed by mobile Internet devices.

~~~
omakase
Perhaps true - my problem with UMPCs right now is that wifi isn't very widely
available yet, and although they can attach to cellular networks I believe the
data rates are very high for tethering. I think WIMAX is being deployed soon
in a few states though.

